# Just in time for Halloween: a scary cue



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 12, 2004)

I know I should wait 'til the 31st but here it goes:

The Hords: http://www.decamusic.com/music/THe_Hords.mp3

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 12, 2004)

Night of Living Dead - you've met your match! Nice fun stuff - over the top and gothic! Great job as always - nice mix too!


----------



## CJ (Oct 12, 2004)

Whoa Patrick - right over the top! Great job man! :shock: :D


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice stuff man! Got a guitar in there as well I hear.  Great ambience. The Brass part in the beginning reminds me of Gustav Holst The Planets even... Mars.  Well done...


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 13, 2004)

Very good Patrick ,

I love the combination of orchestral , guitar and percussions.
Simple percussion line but very effective -> The Hords are coming ! 
Would fit in a Halloween trailer for a game great .


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks to all of you! Never sure if I hit the nail on the head....
I am trying to put a reel together and I didn't have anything in that genre. My next cue will be about beauty and lighness as an effort to redeem myself for this satanic vision. :D 

I forgot to post the libraries I used for this foaming at the mouth piece :twisted: :
EWQLSO, Sam Horns (fxs) & Trumpets (following Craig's suggestion that they are stronger than QLSO), Storm Drums, VOTA, KHSS for the solo violin in the B section, Cameleon 5000 & Distorted Reality2 for the intro and monsters fxs, Tob'staccato piano and as usual, I put in some guitar everytime I have an opportunity to do so.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 13, 2004)

Great stuff! I was on the edge of my seat there. I like it how you use the SAM brass riffs. I think I would've overdubbed the distortion guitar and panned them left and right, because it's now in the middle of the stereo image.


----------



## christianb (Oct 13, 2004)

hey frenchie!

You KNOW I like it.
Nice to hear something from you that isn't all.... jazzified

Bien fait

ton ami au canada

cb


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Herman, thanks!
Please know that I will reject all liability claims in case you crack your butt on the floor :lol: 
Seriously, I aggree with you about doubling the guitar. I tried to do that by duplicating the guitar track, delaying it (17ms) and panning it on the opposite side but wasn't happy with that. I guess I'll have to pick the guitar and try a real doubling...

Monsieur Christian, what are you insinuationg mister? That all I can write is jazz stuff? :evil: I know you are a rock'n'roll kind of a guy and that as soon as you hear a guitar riff you wet your panties but come on...jazz is not for sissies. Open up to the world, take a break from Led Zep and smell the roses ... :wink: :D


----------



## christianb (Oct 13, 2004)

Led who? Are they any good? 

OK I'll put on some DiMeola and chill out for a sec

cb


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 13, 2004)

Leave the guitar thingy alone, try some Miles for God's sake!


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 13, 2004)

DiMiola rocks, especially in the Return to Forever period. 
Does anyone here know Karizma? It's this fusion super-band. David Garfield, Michael Landau, Vinnie Colaiuta, Neil Stubenhaus....

lol now we're talking jazzy stuff...here's a little fun version of Miles Davis' All Blues I recorded at a jam session in a studio. a few years ago, after a few beers.

http://www.herman-witkam.com/audio/all_blues_fun_version.mp3 (http://www.herman-witkam.com/audio/all_ ... ersion.mp3)

note: the a-bit-too-heavily-overdriven guitarsolo > that's me


----------



## Niah (Oct 13, 2004)

Uau! There's some amazing stuff here.

Congratulations to both Herman and Patrick.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks Niah!

Herman, I dig Di Meola too. Return Forever material is my favorite. There was this track on Di Meola's Elegant Gypsy with Paco de Lucia that was great (Mediterranean Sundance?) I don't listen to him anymore (but I listen to Paco).

Your jam track brings me back to 1979 when I was starting to get into jazz...
Keep working at it man, it's a long road that requires lots of practice and listening. Trying to play with the best guys you can find is a sure recipe for becoming a good player...
Shame it's getting harder and harder to make a living with it...

Oh well, back to samples :wink:


----------

